# Clutch pedal stays at floor.



## slowerthanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

Went to push in the clutch about a month ago and pedal stayed on the floor. Had to pull it back up by hand. At this point I have replaced the master cylinder, slave cylinder, clutch, and the flywheel. Still having the problem. I just ordered a bleeder block from ECS tunning, so thats gonna be my next attempt. What else could it be? Anyone have the same problem? Tired of dumping money into this car. Tryed bleeding it for about 20 minutes and still has a lot of air in the lines.


----------



## Tiros (Apr 4, 2014)

Did you fill the slave before you installed it?
I didn't and had to do quite a bit of pumping to get it primed.
During that time, I wasn't bleeding per se, but rather just working the pedal up and down until I got some. Then I would bleed, and repeat.


----------



## jin13 (Mar 11, 2014)

me and the same thing happened to me and let me tell you it's a very simple thing haha line reviews the master cylinder has a regulator such as the breaks and lets the air will leave you the link to the brake line I'm talking about the

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/ES252398/


----------



## slowerthanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

jin13 said:


> me and the same thing happened to me and let me tell you it's a very simple thing haha line reviews the master cylinder has a regulator such as the breaks and lets the air will leave you the link to the brake line I'm talking about the
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/ES252398/


Thanks for your attempt at helping but I would like to know what you said because everything you just wrote made absolutely no sense.


----------



## slowerthanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone? It's not pumping any fluid at all now. Master cylinder is brand new and it's not pumping any before the bleeder block.


----------



## jin13 (Mar 11, 2014)

look check the clutch line and the regulator in the picture is the red maybe is broken


----------



## slowerthanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

So I bought and replaced that whole line as well. Still have no pedal at all.... Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Time for a colonic. Reverse fluid flow.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

This has happened to me before!!! Could be a pain in the ass to do. What happened with me is, my clutch went to the floor and would not come back up until after I pumped it several times. It still went back to going directly to the floor and stayed there. What mine ended up being is air was in the line. What you need to get is a pressure bleeder. It might be a pain. I have tried it without the bleeder my first time and it sucked, but with the bleeder it worked in 10 mins.


----------

